# Best fry foods and best places to get them?



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

so recently i've been looking alot into all the wonderful foods you can feed to fry and just thought i'd see whate everyone is feeding to their baby fishes? so far i've mainly fed finely crushed spirulina flakes and also tried to hatch some brine shrimp... results have varied on that

i really didn't find the sanfrancisco brand brine shrimps to hatch all that many, does anyone know where i can find the 80-90% stuff locally?

also was thiking to get some liquifry and infusoria, don't really know how much i need how what is costs or who carries them as well... any suggestions? i understand the infusoria will multiply...?

and what else do you feed to you fry? 

thanks for your input


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah my bettas finished spawning a couple of days ago, and i need to start feeding them asap. what should i feed them and what petstore sells it thx for quick replys


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

for newly hatched bettas, best to use vinegar eels, microworms or even egg yolk of hard boiled eggs (just for the first two days or so, a little bit goes a LONG way) then move on to freshly hatched baby brine shrimp (especially if you go the egg yolk route). I have not found any vinegar eels sold locally so you'll have to look online. Patrick (mykiss) has microworms. Brine shrimp eggs can be found in most fish stores. egg yolk.....should be in your fridge


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

microworms, as mentioned above, are an easy culture and available from several members and sponsors. I also use live copepods and small daphnia (mykiss has daphnia cultures). 
One of the easiest ways to feed fry is to have hardwood leaves, mosses and wood in their hatch tank- these things grow aufwuchs (microorganisms) that make the best fry food.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

good tips thanks 

anyone know where to get infusoria or liquifry?


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

dont know where to get it locally but heres an interesting website/idea

Infusoria( Great fry raisng food). How to grow it.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

you make infusoria your self. easy and free!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using Hikari "Firstbites" then onto either flakes or NLS depending on what fish it is.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

lol didn't know that about infusoria duh

i think i'm covered now i will talk to charles or pat as well about their cultures


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> I have been using Hikari "Firstbites" then onto either flakes or NLS depending on what fish it is.


same, the little packet of hikari firstbites lasts forever
a couple batches of fry i went straight to the NLS pellets even tbh, like 2 pellets for a new batch of 20 fry and theyd pick at it


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i have different microns of fry foods.called better than brine. from usa. firstbites is small.but theres smaller sizes. .5, 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 microns. 
look on aquabid.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Other options include decapsulated brine shrimp, which are essentially brine shrimp eggs with the shells removed (unhatched) and a new thing called golden pearls. Both are essentially trying to produce a replacement for live brine shrimp since they take some effort to use. Golden Pearls contain bubbles of air so they supposedly react like live brine shrimp and float in the water column. They also come in various sizes, measured in microns. Hard to find the latter, but I know Ken's Fish Food sells it and it's Canadian equivalent, John's Fish Food


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 on Hikari FirstBites. The easy route.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

athena said:


> for newly hatched bettas, best to use vinegar eels, microworms or even egg yolk of hard boiled eggs (just for the first two days or so, a little bit goes a LONG way) then move on to freshly hatched baby brine shrimp (especially if you go the egg yolk route). I have not found any vinegar eels sold locally so you'll have to look online. Patrick (mykiss) has microworms. Brine shrimp eggs can be found in most fish stores. egg yolk.....should be in your fridge


Noah's Pet Ark on West Broadway has vinegar eels.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bunnyrabbit said:


> Noah's Pet Ark on West Broadway has vinegar eels.


THANK YOU!!!

I've found that white worms are great for growth in fry (just have to pick out the ones that'll fit in the fry's mouth )


----------

